

A "Wimpy" Dwarf Fossil Galaxy Reveals New Facts About Early Universe - jcr
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2014/wimpy-dwarf-fossil-galaxy-reveals-new-facts-about-early-universe-0501

======
jcr
The mentioned paper, "Segue 1: An Unevolved Fossil Galaxy from the Early
Universe" published in the "Astrophysical Journal" is here:

[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1403.6116](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1403.6116)

